# How to frame intersection of addition & existing roofs?



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Post a picture and we will help you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without at least a picture it's hard to say.


----------



## CHinNC (Apr 8, 2012)

Having trouble attaching a picture. I hope this works (and helps). I'm not sure where the boards get nailed to the existing roof for the rafters to sit on.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You need a valley board. That 2x8 you have there should work. Sight across the new rafters and move the 2x8 until the edge aligns with the tops. Your other rafters get cut from ridge to valley board. Same top cuts, reverse bottom cuts with a bevel that matches the existing roof.


----------



## CHinNC (Apr 8, 2012)

I understand that the outside edge of the 2x8's should come to a point at the top of the ridge but where are the lower ends located? Do they intersect the last pair of rafters at the point of the old roof? The outside edge lining up with the top edge of the porch rafters? That sort of happens out in space so it's difficult to visualize.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Use a string line from the top to the bottom.

Valley board is not required.


----------



## CHinNC (Apr 8, 2012)

Heading back up to work on it some more. I really appreciate the fast responses. Thank you!


----------

